# Vacuum Diagram MK4



## VWBEETLEVR6 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ive bben trying to lok for a vacuum diagram for my 2000 Jetta VR6 but cat seem to find one. Im up for inspection and i am getting the P0411 code. Im replacing all the vacuum line but the diagram under the hood is gonne. If anyone can post it please. Thx


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Suggest you repost this in the VR6 forum. You might get faster responses.


----------

